# Taking a driving test in Gibraltar



## rachelstar85

Hi all,

I have got a job in Gibraltar and will be moving over in Feb.

I plan to rent across the border in Spain but because I don't drive my choices are somewhat limited.

I have taken (and failed!) a couple of tests in the UK but do not have time now to retry before I move. I have looked into taking the test in Gibraltar and am aware that you have to be a resident to do this.

My question is, to qualify as a "resident" for this purpose, do I actually have to live in Gib or is it enough to just work there full time, as it is for some other purposes?

If anyone knows the definitive answer to this, or has experience in the matter who can help - I would be really gratefull!

Thanks,

Rachel x x


----------



## happy_man

Hi rachelstar85,

You know they drive on the right hand side in Gibraltar? So you could always just take your lessons/test in Spain if for some reason you can't in Gib. (personally I think its nicer outside of Gib - plus, the bars stay open later in Spain!).


----------



## jojo

I'm fairly sure you have to live there! You could take your test in Spain, but it is totallly different than the test in the UK, as is the driving. If language is a problem, there are places that will do the test in English (Marbella do I believe??), but I think they're expensive. You'd be better off trying again in the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## rachelstar85

Hey guys,

Thanks for the replies.

Not enough time to do the test again over here I'm afraid!

Does anyone have experiance of the Spanish test - is it really as terrible as it sounds?!

Rachel x


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Try talking to these people
The Driving Instructors - Driving School in Gibraltar


----------



## rachelstar85

Thanks Pesky,

I will Email them and ask. 
I'm starting to get a bit stressed out, especially as from what I can see the only area that's really accessible without a car is La Linea and it seems to have a bit of a bad rep.

Rachel


----------



## Alcalaina

Don't get stressed! The public transport is pretty reasonable and you should easily find a car-share once you start work.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

rachelstar85 said:


> Thanks Pesky,
> 
> I will Email them and ask.
> I'm starting to get a bit stressed out, especially as from what I can see the only area that's really accessible without a car is La Linea and it seems to have a bit of a bad rep.
> 
> Rachel


Listen, don't get stressed out. You've got a job and that's like gold dust in the south of Spain so you're doing really well!!
There is some info on the forum about La Linea, and I remember at one time someone saying there was a nicer bit to it. See if you can find it using the search.
Any info on what area your job is in (professional area I mean) and how you managed to get it would be appreciated.


----------



## jojo

..... and lets not forget those little moped things that just about everyone uses in Gib!! Far more practical than a car - mind you, far more dangerous, but thats cos there are so many of them and they just nip in and out of traffic and pedestrians!! You dont need a full driving licence for those

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> ..... and lets not forget those little moped things that just about everyone uses in Gib!! Far more practical than a car - mind you, far more dangerous, but thats cos there are so many of them and they just nip in and out of traffic and pedestrians!! You dont need a full driving licence for those
> 
> Jo xxx


You do have to pass a moto test though, and remember, you can't ride one here on a UK provisional licence


----------



## Guest

rachelstar85 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> thanks for the replies.
> 
> Not enough time to do the test again over here i'm afraid!
> 
> Does anyone have experiance of the spanish test - is it really as terrible as it sounds?!
> 
> Rachel x


forget spanish test !!! Terribleeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Alcalaina

AnaTango said:


> forget spanish test !!! Terribleeeeeeeeeee


Why is it more terrible than the English one?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

It's not so terrible, but you do have to do a theory test and it will probably be in Spanish, although I believe you can do it in English in some areas???
I did it, a long time ago, but I did it and passed, and that was learning on the streets of Madrid including Gran Via, San Bernardo and Fuencarral!!


----------



## rachelstar85

Hi everyone, just got back from a trip out to Gib/Spain. Turns out you can't take the test in Gib without an address there. Found a lovely rental property in Santa Margerita which is easily commutable by bus. I work for a gaming company in the UK and I am transfering to Gib along with my partner. We are very lucky as the company is providing full relocation service. I have to say I found Giraltar a lovely place and Santa Margerita as well. I'm counting the days till I come over!
Rachel x


----------



## jojo

rachelstar85 said:


> Hi everyone, just got back from a trip out to Gib/Spain. Turns out you can't take the test in Gib without an address there. Found a lovely rental property in Santa Margerita which is easily commutable by bus. I work for a gaming company in the UK and I am transfering to Gib along with my partner. We are very lucky as the company is providing full relocation service. I have to say I found Giraltar a lovely place and Santa Margerita as well. I'm counting the days till I come over!
> Rachel x


Sounds good!! Keep us posted and anymore questions just ask

Jo xxx


----------

